# Song Of The Week - End



## Dix (Feb 15, 2013)

I love this song !


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## JustWood (Feb 16, 2013)

Story of my life lately


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## DAKSY (Feb 16, 2013)

With an all-star cast...


----------



## ScotO (Feb 16, 2013)

well this one is WAY off the genre above....but I've been on a bluegrass kick lately.  Both ladies got a voice to kill, and looks to boot, not to mention they're multi-talented on several instruments.......I'd love to see both play someday.......


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## MasterMech (Feb 16, 2013)

Here ya go Lee. 



Since we started with one great Gary Allan tune, here's another.


----------



## Dix (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## will711 (Feb 17, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


>




A blast from the past I have Three Dog Night on vinyl


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## MasterMech (Feb 17, 2013)

zap said:


>


----------



## Dix (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Butcher (Feb 18, 2013)

Crack a cold one, turn the speakers up and throw some wood in the stove to, Fire it up!
Or you could just get yer ya ya's out.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm on an "old" country kick lately.

I remember watching the farewell concert on TV as a youngster.


----------



## JoeyD (Feb 19, 2013)

OK, this is my first contribution to these threads. I was looking for something different on Amazon and ordered a CD with this on it. Pretty good actually.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 19, 2013)

JoeyD said:


> OK, this is my first contribution to these threads. I was looking for something different on Amazon and ordered a CD with this on it. Pretty good actually.



 Got, that on vinel. Love Zappa and his music.


----------



## corey21 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## ScotO (Feb 19, 2013)

zap said:


>



OH MAN....this one brought back memories, Zap! Cruising around in my '74 Comet GT, back in the late 80's listening to 70's rock.......
This is one of my Lizzy faves......love the guitar solos in the middle and toward the end of the song......clean and crisp.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 19, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I'm on an "old" country kick lately.
> 
> I remember watching the farewell concert on TV as a youngster.




The Judds aint "old" country. Hank and the original tear jerker is old country.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## ScotO (Feb 19, 2013)

I loves me some old country too.......the old, crackly, 45rpm variety.........reminds me of my pap......
An appropriate song for the race.coming up, too!!


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 19, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> The Judds aint "old" country​


 I'm dating myself, and so are you.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## MasterMech (Feb 19, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I loves me some old country too.......the old, crackly, 45rpm variety.........reminds me of my pap......
> An appropriate song for the race.coming up, too!!



Crank it up, can't hear this one crackling.


----------



## tbuff (Feb 20, 2013)

Both songs are before my time but are great songs.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## begreen (Feb 20, 2013)

New to me group I've been listening to today. Good sound. Here's a tune for hearthers.


http://headwater.bandcamp.com/track/fuel-the-fire


----------



## perry (Feb 21, 2013)

Butcher said:


> Got, that on vinel. Love Zappa and his music.


 
 I have been a HUGE zappa fan since 12yrs old. use to sneek into my sisters room and crank the joe's garage album. i have many albums and cd's. i like his live stuff the best. seen frank at royal oak music threater back in the 80's and a few years ago seen dweezil and the ZPZ band in concert.


----------



## tbuff (Feb 22, 2013)

My wife showed me this one last night. Sad but quite catchy... Life is to short so try your hardest to enjoy.


----------



## Dix (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## charly (Mar 2, 2013)

First time the wife and I saw Allison Krauss live,,, wow can that girl sing out a tune! On this particular song my wife turns to me and says you know what,,, these song lyrics are all about you! Something I never forgot!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jcRZ_J_VgNc


----------



## charly (Mar 2, 2013)

An Angel,  given to us for a short time,, she died at 33 of cancer...What a voice!


----------



## charly (Mar 2, 2013)

tbuff said:


> My wife showed me this one last night. Sad but quite catchy... Life is to short so try your hardest to enjoy.



How sad! What strength!


----------



## charly (Mar 2, 2013)

What a great story about a wonderful musician and person! Live life!


----------



## Dix (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 6, 2013)

zap said:


>



Zap I have always loved that version much more than Metallica. It's good to hear it again !

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 6, 2013)

This is my favorite Eva Cassidy song.

Pete


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## begreen (Apr 6, 2013)

That's one of my wife's favorite McLachlan tunes. It has sad connotations for me. We played it a lot when her sister died, including at her memorial. It's a touching song, played and sung beautifully.


----------



## Augie (Apr 6, 2013)

Digging on this, Tomorrow leaving at 5am for a day of Skiing in Northern Michigan to close out the season here before I head west.

*alt-J (∆) Breezeblocks*



> She’s morphine queen of my vaccine my love my love love love,


 
**







*I always go back to this*
**


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 7, 2013)




----------

